# Cracked, Crusty bottom lips



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else has dealt with this before ... Ava's bottom lips, towards the back of her jaws are constantly hard and crusty? I'm not sure if it's from saliva, but I know it can't feel good to her. I've asked the Vet about it in the past and he gave me some ointment to put on it but that didn't do much to help seems how she can just lick it right off. 

Thank you for thoughts ...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

There have been several threads on this subject, and it seems to be common. Can't remember everything that was recommended, but with Max, I just used chapstick. Worked great!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, I can't believe I missed those threads, as often as I'm on here! 

Thanks for the Chapstick trick, I will surely give that a try!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

My boy has this too... probably from his allergies. Many on this board highly recommended using Penaten Cream. I bought some and it does work well.

http://www.smallflower.com/penaten/penaten-baby-creme-5.1-oz-cream.html

There are a few threads from awhile back about this cream. It does work!

Tanja


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Here is the thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=689948&page=0&fpart=1

SEE PAGE 3 FOR THE BEFORE & AFTER PICS


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought the Penaten Cream as recommended by this board and it works GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The before after are pics of my Penny. The difference within a short amount of time was just awesome! Love that cream!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!! This is exactly what Ava has going on. I'm going to order some for her! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ninerfanz (Sep 30, 2010)

that cream is amazing!! I googled my dogs problem on monday, read this post, ordered it 2 day air, showed up yesterday, applied it a couple of times yesterday and this morning, it already looks MUCH better, thanks for the info, great site, and am now a member. cheers 
s


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My dog has the same problem. I just ordered some. I can hardly wait to start using the cream. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So awesome- glad it helped you all!!!


----------

